# Tachometer Not working



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a 95 Altima GXE and my tach is not working. After driving for about 20min. / 30mi. It starts to bounce to about where it should be. Is it posibale there is a loose connection? if so where / how do i get to it?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

possibly, remove the cluster panel and look behind it for loose connections.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> possibly, remove the cluster panel and look behind it for loose connections.


Will i have to remove the whole dash cover or just the piece around the cluster?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KDragon said:


> Will i have to remove the whole dash cover or just the piece around the cluster?



you have to remove the fronts dash part. most of the screws are visible near the intrument cluster, you can miss them. remove thoose and then the power connecters.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> you have to remove the fronts dash part. most of the screws are visible near the intrument cluster, you can miss them. remove thoose and then the power connecters.


 soory i dont fully understand what you are refering to as the "fronts dash part". Do you mean the piece around the heater control / cluster?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

KDragon said:


> soory i dont fully understand what you are refering to as the "fronts dash part". Do you mean the piece around the heater control / cluster?


heh. I don't get him sometimes either.

I wish my scanner wasn't such a POS or I'd scan the page out of the Haynes manual. Though I do suggest you pick one up as it will help you indefinately. I pick one up for every car I own and pass it on with the car.

Here we go....

there are 5 screws holding the bezel in place. Two above the guages (under the "over hang"), two below the HVAC control panel, and one last one to the left below the mirror controls. 

after removing screws, lower the steering wheel as much as possible and then pull the bezel towards you.

Disconnect all the electrical connectors and remove the bezel

There then will be 4 screws holding the instrument cluster in place. Unscrew those, pull the cluster towards you, unplug the two electrical connectors and the instrument cluster is free.

After that, you're on your own as to what to do with it. I personally think that a sensor has gone array or that a wire has become loose. *shrug*

Darktide


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up! I had already removed the said screws but i guess its just a tight fit. I didn't want to force any thing. As for the manual Ill get one as soon as I can.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok i got it all apart today and didn't seen any loose / bad connections. Assuming its not the connection at the cluster how can i test the signal / sensor?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Any thoughts on this? Iv seen clusters on ebay for about $20 shiped if thats the problom.


----------

